# older audio FEST



## baggedout81

manufactured aug. 96 Work's like a champ

common dirty,pit,brama,airborne dig them out


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 9 2009, 01:16 PM~15607525
> *common dirty,pit,brama,airborne  dig them out
> *


I'd have to take pics of ALL my equipment, and I don't have that kinda time! LOL


----------



## BIG DIRTY

ADS
PPI
ORION


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Test fiting my panels for the CADDY. I should have never sold that damn car
CROSSFIRE 600
XTANT A404
KENWOOD DSP UNIT
PHOENIX GOLD DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS


----------



## Airborne

I never take pics. I have some shit in boxes, let me see what I have and if it's cool enough.


Dirty, that Caddy trunk is fucking clean, shoulda kept it..


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:37 PM~15609210
> *ADS
> PPI
> ORION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them orion amps are some bad mofos!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## Pitbullx

like brian I dont have the time to post all of my old isht, most of which ppl here never heard of


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:48 PM~15609315
> *Test fiting my panels for the CADDY.  I should have never sold that damn car
> CROSSFIRE 600
> XTANT A404
> KENWOOD DSP UNIT
> PHOENIX GOLD DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so the woofers were facing towards the front of the car.... did it slap hard?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 9 2009, 09:56 PM~15613689
> *so the woofers were facing towards the front of the car.... did it slap hard?
> *


NO ACTUALLY I HAD TWO 8" KICKER SOLO BARICS IN A 2 CUBE BOX HANGING FROM THE BACK DECK, LITERALLY HANGING. I INSERTED BOLTS INTO THE INSIDE OF THE BOX, DRILLED HOLES AND BOLTED IT INTO PLACE. SPRAY FOAMED IT INTO PLACE TO HELP HOLD IT TOGETHER. I THEN PORTED THAT INTO A HOLE IN THE BACK DECK. IT HIT VERY NICE FOR TWO 8" SUBS


----------



## BIG DIRTY

SHIT I GOT SOMETHING OLD SCHOOL FOR YA, BUT GOTTA GO TO THE STORAGE UNIT FOR IT, SHIT IS GONNA TRIP YALL OUT.


MY AUDIO CONTROL EQT'S MOUNTED TO MY CENTER CONSOLE









THE HARDEST THING I EVERY DID, AND I FUCKED UP AND PUT THEM BACKWARDS, BUT MY IMAGE DYNAMIC HORNS.









:0


----------



## 86 Limited

wut do those horns do just throw out highs?


----------



## CoupeDTS

my first system bout 11 years ago. Cadence Z1200 amp going to 2 12" Cadence Shockwaves (both styles of dust caps) and a Pyramid (I know but it was $25 and I was 17) 120w amp going to 2 Kenwood 4 way 6x9s. Pretty sure i had a Clarion deck back then. Hit pretty damn good. 

Friend of mine still has 2 Cadence Solo bass subs he bought NOS couple years ago.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 9 2009, 11:16 AM~15607525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manufactured aug. 96    Work's like a champ
> 
> common dirty,pit,brama,airborne  dig them out
> *


man i used to have that exact same cd player.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 9 2009, 10:05 PM~15613809
> *SHIT I GOT SOMETHING OLD SCHOOL FOR YA, BUT GOTTA GO TO THE STORAGE UNIT FOR IT, SHIT IS GONNA TRIP YALL OUT.
> MY AUDIO CONTROL EQT'S MOUNTED TO MY CENTER CONSOLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HARDEST THING I EVERY DID, AND I FUCKED UP AND PUT THEM BACKWARDS, BUT MY IMAGE DYNAMIC HORNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My brotha put a set of horn's in a older t-bird in the defrost vent's dam wish i would have had pic.s.That was before the day of digital


----------



## baggedout81

FELLAS FELLAS NO BIG HURRY,I KNOW YOU ALL KNOW YOUR SHIT,
I just enjoy that SOME have kept the old shit around.Myself i wish i would have not sold alot of classic shit but hey it happens


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

My old V12 Amps I sold to my brother, they were great amps but at the time I was building a system for my 08 Mustang & I didnt wanna put old stereo stuff in a brand new car + the amps were on the big side & woulnt fit where I wanted them to go


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

When Alpine first came out wit this Digi EQ I wanted it so bad but could never aford it, years later I bought one used but I never used it cuz my deck already had a digi eq Built in so it sat in my closet about 4 years then I just sold it off to buy some new stuff


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Alpine CVA-1003 I had this hooked up in my old BigBody Caddy it was cool back in the day but as time went on I wanted something I could hook my MP3 player & flash drive up to & I wanted the touch screen so I sold it but I wish I would have keep it cuz now I gotta old school car it would have went great in


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I have some older crossfire vr amps some mmats and some other stuff in the closet.
2 crossfire vr 2000d's 
2 crossfire vr 140
1 crossfire vr 404
1 mmats d300hc
1 mmats lm2100
1 batcap 300 
1 kenwood kvt 910 dvd and nav. 
2 cerwin vega 124 subs
thats just a list off the top of my head. To lazy to look for the other stuff. All stuff for sale.


----------



## juiced79regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

I used to be a lanzar dealer 10 years ago, still got all my catalogs. I even still got a lanzar cd player :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

i got some old shit for guys later


----------



## gramma




----------



## gramma




----------



## 86 Limited

oh shit rockford


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 18 2009, 01:00 AM~15699080
> *oh shit rockford
> *


looks like a kicker


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 18 2009, 05:26 PM~15706787
> *looks like a kicker
> *


the one on the top right i meant.


----------



## the509509pimp

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 18 2009, 06:26 PM~15706787
> *looks like a kicker
> *


CORRECT :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 18 2009, 06:36 PM~15707574
> *CORRECT :thumbsup:
> *


the one on the top right?


----------



## Level33

only have the pic since i sold the amp


US AMPS 4000x


----------



## Level33

Most of the stuff is new but got the US-Amps 600x and the two US Amps 2000x's


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Nov 18 2009, 08:05 PM~15708588
> *Most of the stuff is new but got the US-Amps 600x and the two US Amps 2000x's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the new US Amps are expensive as fuck!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 18 2009, 12:00 AM~15699080
> *oh shit rockford
> *


looks like my fosgate 4080 without the end caps. top right.


----------



## 79 cutty

Some of my collection. 





RF Chrome Power 1100.2
RF Chrome Power 250.2
RF Power 600.4 w/chrome endcaps



RF Power 400.4




Some of my older RF Distribution blocks



Older Alpine 0 watt deck...can't remember model number off the top

I am going to have to see if I can find my old Alpine "pull out" deck and snap a couple pics! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Nov 13 2009, 10:49 PM~15660195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


had a pair of those lanzars!! lol

still got a pair of orion xtr 12' subs


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 20 2009, 11:44 AM~15727141
> *looks like my fosgate 4080 without the end caps.  top right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a damn good amp right there
I know someone who bought that amp new back in 1995 & is still using it today on some 12" subs


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15697640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice soundstream top left what model?? I still have a 1002 and a 102 rubicon both work great them amps are the shit


----------



## baggedout81

Think i've posted this before oh well
Got it for $20 some ass hat painted over the "ART" on the front w/ gray paint.Just stripped it back
Missing the speaker plug but hey you can see what i did


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 06:03 PM~15716846
> *the new US Amps are expensive as fuck!
> *


Mine wasn't. MD3D


----------



## baggedout81

JL 10" series 1 W1.Had it in the lady's car never noticed the dust cap blew off, oh well it's over 10 years old anyway.


----------



## baggedout81

Pro box single 10 bandpass,Love this box funny story behind it
-bought new in high school...like at least 10 years ago
-sold it to a friend
-he sold it to his then current room mate
-who inturn sold it to a past co worker of mine
-co-worker wanted a deck put in but didn't have $$.So i asked him if he had anything to trade.And well needles to say i have my old box back


----------



## baggedout81

Nacamichi CD45z.Best dam HU i've ever had

Bottom left.See the gain control it's for my old MTX 2300x
toggle's for the air horn :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 22 2009, 04:11 PM~15746299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro box single 10 bandpass,Love this box funny story behind it
> -bought new in high school...like at least 10 years ago
> -sold it to a friend
> -he sold it to his then current room mate
> -who inturn sold it to a past co worker of mine
> -co-worker wanted a deck put in but didn't have $$.So i asked him if he had anything to trade.And well needles to say i have my old box back
> *


bet that baby sounded good on a nice lil amp


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 18 2009, 04:54 PM~15708464
> *the one on the top right?
> *


top right is a punch 250..i forget the # on the soundstream rubicon. i gave those ampa away about a month ago to a good frien that just got out of jail to keep him busy. i had 3 kicker amps that look like the rf they were cheater amps th XS series the baddest amps i ever had. the xs 50s wich was a 25x2 ran a 15 L7 each in a ported box 6cu. per sub in my old expedition and it would smoke guys with thousands of watts and 6 12s


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

:0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15992381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This may predate the "older audio" catagory. :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 15 2009, 11:40 PM~15995120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i even see them old RF 10's 12's????Ahhhh i miss them day's


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 15 2009, 10:40 PM~15995120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are my favorite amps STYLES from RF :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15992394
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT..........GANGSTA


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Dec 15 2009, 09:45 PM~15995169-->
> 
> 
> 
> i even see them old RF *10's* 12's????Ahhhh i miss them day's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 16 2009, 04:48 AM~15996760
> *those are my favorite amps STYLES from RF :0
> *



got them back in 2000 after graduating college.....still work good and look better now that they've been chromed leafed and striped


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 20 2009, 11:44 AM~15727141
> *looks like my fosgate 4080 without the end caps.  top right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 21 2009, 12:08 AM~15735131
> *Think i've posted this before oh well
> Got it for $20 some ass hat painted over the "ART" on the front w/ gray paint.Just stripped it back
> Missing the speaker plug but hey you can see what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


precision power art series, brings back memories, used to do installs back in early 90's mostly orion and fosgate. wow how things have changed all the big dog companies are mostly junk now


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15697640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got endcaps for that fosgate :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 23 2009, 06:24 PM~16071455
> *precision power art series, brings back memories, used to do installs back in early 90's mostly orion and fosgate. wow how things have changed all the big dog companies are mostly junk now
> *


Yep, they don't build them like they used to.Just to bad.

Yeah any time i have a chance or come across one i buy it up or try to i guess.Problem is i cant find em any more around here.I think there in hiding


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I AM LOOKING FOR AN ALPINE TIME DELAY BOX FOR MY EQ OLDSCHOOL 

ANYBODY HAVE ONE? 

IS A BOX APPROX. 1"X 1"x 3" inch AND IT WORKS ONLY
WITH THE PRE-AMP EQ. I BELIEVE IS 3330 MODEL 
BUT I AM NOT SURE, IS AN ECHO FOR EQ


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 23 2009, 05:25 PM~16071462
> *i got endcaps for that fosgate :biggrin:
> *


PRICE


----------



## chongo1

10.00 plus shipping sound ok


----------



## cl1965ss

I will go take some pics of my old shit. I got a 1988 sherwood amp bought new, still working in the wife's car. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

JUST FOUND MY TDD-10 PHOENIX GOLD


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 23 2009, 05:20 PM~16073123
> *I AM LOOKING FOR AN ALPINE TIME DELAY BOX FOR MY EQ OLDSCHOOL
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE ONE?
> 
> IS A BOX APPROX. 1"X 1"x 3" inch AND IT WORKS ONLY
> WITH THE PRE-AMP EQ.  I BELIEVE IS 3330 MODEL
> BUT I AM NOT SURE, IS AN ECHO FOR EQ
> *


the 3330 model is the one im sending you..hope it works out.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

still using my alpine.7618 with a old school cd changer ...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Dec 27 2009, 10:34 AM~16100355-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will go take some pics of my old shit. I got a 1988 sherwood amp bought new, still working in the wife's car. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 27 2009, 07:25 PM~16104225
> *JUST FOUND MY TDD-10 PHOENIX GOLD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 27 2009, 10:04 PM~16105885
> *still using my alpine.7618 with a old school cd changer ...
> 
> 
> *


PICK'S OR NONE OFF THIS SHIT HAPPENED


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2009, 09:57 AM~16109196
> *PICK'S OR NONE OFF THIS SHIT HAPPENED
> *


NAW I AM COOL, MAKE YOU WAIT TOO SEE IT......... :biggrin:


----------



## gramma

1kt8i.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gramma

http://i48.tinypithis is pretty hard to beat

c.com/2a8mhcw.jpg


----------



## gramma

I having no luck. Im trying to post my hafler amp. :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY




----------



## MLBTLB

A SMALL PART OF MY COLLECTION.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 3 2010, 09:52 PM~16174537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 20 2009, 11:55 AM~15727255
> *Some of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RF Chrome Power 1100.2
> RF Chrome Power 250.2
> RF Power 600.4 w/chrome endcaps
> 
> 
> 
> RF Power 400.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my older RF Distribution blocks
> 
> 
> 
> Older Alpine 0 watt deck...can't remember model number off the top
> 
> I am going to have to see if I can find my old Alpine "pull out" deck and snap a couple pics!  :biggrin:
> *


wanna sell any of these amps if you still got um??? :dunno:


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jan 4 2010, 04:35 AM~16177930
> *A SMALL PART OF MY COLLECTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Jan 4 2010, 11:24 AM~16179163
> *wanna sell any of these amps if you still got um??? :dunno:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 4 2010, 10:56 PM~16187194
> *nice
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

Here some shit thats been collecting dust for ages.

I think this is the oldest in my collection









Blue Thunder silk tweeters, 5.25", & 6.5"



























This goes back a few years still.









Nothing too impressive but for some reason I've held onto it.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2010, 09:40 PM~16196790
> *Here some shit thats been collecting dust for ages.
> 
> I think this is the oldest in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Thunder silk tweeters, 5.25", & 6.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This goes back a few years still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too impressive but for some reason I've held onto it.
> *


WOW impressive,back when mtx was blue

I had a 2150mtx was made after that 2160.That thing was a good amp.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:37 PM~15609210
> *ADS
> PPI
> ORION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: ORION HCCA  Had one of those 225s back in the day it pushed my mids with ease, and then it got jacked.  

Hang on to those amps for dear life, they are classics.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16196790
> *Here some shit thats been collecting dust for ages.
> 
> I think this is the oldest in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Thunder silk tweeters, 5.25", & 6.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This goes back a few years still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too impressive but for some reason I've held onto it.
> *



Ahh the punch 45....that's the Punch line that will always be remembered. The MTX Blue Thunders.....instant classic.  

Those Punch amps had True mosfet power. My rca outs blew out and its somewhere in storage.

Metal
Oxide
Semiconductor
Field
Effect
Transistors

They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15697640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Soundstream Referrence Series :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 6 2010, 04:52 AM~16200825
> *WOW impressive,back when mtx was blue
> 
> I had a 2150mtx was made after that 2160.That thing was a good amp.
> *


They had several lines of speakers back then these were there Blue Thunder series. Didn't see many back then even. I always felt the MTX amps were good bang for the buck back then. My boy had the 2300 and it pounded real nice on 4 12"s. 



> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 6 2010, 05:18 AM~16200879
> *Ahh the punch 45....that's the Punch line that will always be remembered.  The MTX Blue Thunders.....instant classic.
> 
> Those Punch amps had True mosfet power.  My rca outs blew out and its somewhere in storage.
> 
> Metal
> Oxide
> Semiconductor
> Field
> Effect
> Transistors
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to.
> *


Shit I remember they cost a fortune back in the day. At one point I had a 75 (I think that was the size) and a 150 also.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2010, 06:55 PM~16206347
> *They had several lines of speakers back then these were there Blue Thunder series. Didn't see many back then even. I always felt the MTX amps were good bang for the buck back then. My boy had the 2300 and it pounded real nice on 4 12"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this 2300 on 2 JL 10's
> 
> 
> Shit I remember they costed a fortune back in the day. At one point I had a 75 (I think that was the size) and a 150 also.
> *


Badd ass amps


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 24 2009, 01:10 AM~16075673
> *10.00 plus shipping sound ok
> *


REAL GOOD DEAL PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15992381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the same page, will be using it on My 66................... also a RF OEQ2.


----------



## brian84corvette

just picked this up today. its too cold to give it a propper cleaning in the garage atm. but here r some pix

JBL q200 4/3/2 channel 
extremely under rated factory specs are:
37w by 4 ch @ 4 ohm
50w by 4 ch @ 2 ohm
100w by 2 ch @ 4 ohm


























and here are pix of it with the back plate taken off for inspection









this amp is going to power my front stage in the car.
two horn tweeters 3" where some factory ducts were that I removed
a single 4 by 10 in the center of the dash
and a pair of 6.5s in the center consol im building.

my rear stage right now is running old school rockford punch amps
using 150a2 on the rear 6by9s and 200a1 on the REx8 in the rear deck

will try and get pix of those.... but man its cold out in the garage right now. lol


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16241180
> *just picked this up today.  its too cold to give it a propper cleaning in the garage atm.  but here r some pix
> 
> JBL q200  4/3/2 channel
> extremely under rated factory specs are:
> 37w by 4 ch @ 4 ohm
> 50w by 4 ch @ 2 ohm
> 100w by 2 ch @ 4 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are pix of it with the back plate taken off for inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this amp is going to power my front stage in the car.
> two horn tweeters 3" where some factory ducts were that I removed
> a single 4 by 10 in the center of the dash
> and a pair of 6.5s in the center consol im building.
> 
> my rear stage right now is running old school rockford punch amps
> using 150a2 on the rear 6by9s  and 200a1 on the REx8 in the rear deck
> 
> will try and get pix of those....  but man its cold out in the garage right now.  lol
> *


Nice
Where you at mang??Midwest


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## baggedout81

Found this shit box the other day








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HERE WE GO. 

A SUPERCAP









ALONG WITH A PHD 5 1/4 MIDS. I BOUGHT THESE FOR $150, THEY RETAIL FOR ABOUT $350. PURE AUDIOPHILE SPEAKERS MADE IN ITALY


----------



## brian84corvette

wow that cap is 16v ?
my amps go in to protect mode when im charging batterys and the level on the charger goes above 16v....

what kinda beastly amps u suposed to run with that cap killer ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 10 2010, 08:26 PM~16247574
> *wow that cap is 16v ?
> my amps go in to protect mode when im charging batterys and the level on the charger goes above 16v....
> 
> what kinda beastly amps u suposed to run with that cap killer ?
> *


 :0


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 11 2010, 10:14 AM~16255727
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit right there


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 6 2010, 05:12 AM~16200870
> *:worship: ORION HCCA   Had one of those 225s back in the day it pushed my mids with ease, and then it got jacked.
> 
> Hang on to those amps for dear life, they are classics.
> *


hell ya we run one of those on 4 15s

im running the beast 2250 in my truck now on two ssd 15s


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 20 2009, 04:35 PM~15728887
> *had a pair of those lanzars!! lol
> 
> still got a pair of orion xtr 12' subs
> *


you remember the cobalts that came out before the xtrs?
was it the first xtrs that had the fluid in them?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 13 2010, 06:40 PM~16282142
> *you remember the cobalts that came out before the xtrs?
> was it the first xtrs that had the fluid in them?
> *



I remember the cobalts, I had a component set of the cobalts and sounded real nice and clean.


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 13 2010, 06:36 PM~16282091
> *hell ya we run one of those on 4 15s
> 
> im running the beast 2250 in my truck now on two ssd 15s
> *


I USE TO HAVE 2 OF THE BEAST ABOUT 14YRS AGO.HOOKED ONE OF THEM UP TO A SET OF 1ST GEN. (GRAY ROUND) SOLO-BARIC KICKER 12'S.WAS MAKING THEM POP LIKE CRAZY.


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 13 2010, 06:40 PM~16282142
> *you remember the cobalts that came out before the xtrs?
> was it the first xtrs that had the fluid in them?
> *


IT WAS THE BLUE SERIES XTR,THE RED SERIES WAS DUAL VOICE COIL


----------



## pink63impala

ya i had 6 xtr 15s series 2 in my s10 back in the day on zues 600 amps

that was back when orion had a lifetime warranty on the subs. well at least teh dealer i got them from did..


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 11 2010, 10:14 AM~16255727
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just got an a/d/s like that but smaller the ps5..got it foe 20 bucks last night..aurai


----------



## LOWASME

I'm looking for 15'' L7's :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522080


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2010, 06:43 PM~16368334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: why?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUNDSTREAM-DAVINCI_W0...=item45f08b3f4f


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:09 PM~16379891
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUNDSTREAM-DAVINCI_W0...=item45f08b3f4f
> *


NOT A BAD PRICE, THOSE WERE LIKE $2500 WHEN THEY CAME OUT


----------



## gramma

This pic made me sick :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:20 PM~16380023
> *NOT A BAD PRICE, THOSE WERE LIKE $2500 WHEN THEY CAME OUT
> *


I was thinking about selling mine to go modern
:dunno: 
I was thinking 1k but I dunno


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 03:05 AM~16383222
> *I was thinking about selling mine to go modern
> :dunno:
> I was thinking 1k but I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HONESTLY, I WOULD STAY WITH THAT IF YOU HAVE A STREET/SHOW CAR. BECAUSE IT WILL DO WHAT YOU NEED IT TOO DO. UNLESS YOU ARE A HEAD BANGER THAT WANTS ALOT OF BASS, YOU PROBABLY NOT GOING TO GET ANYTHING BETTER THEN THE DAVINCI


----------



## OUTHOPU

Those LinearPower amps were pretty good shit right? It's been a long time since I've seen those. I always liked the old school amps with all the heatsink fins.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 23 2010, 10:52 AM~16384648
> *Those LinearPower amps were pretty good shit right? It's been a long time since I've seen those. I always liked the old school amps with all the heatsink fins.
> *


#1 AMPLIFIER...........OF ALL TIME


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I AM LIKE THE KING OF OLE SKOOL

















NOW THIS IS OLD SCHOOL


----------



## baggedout81

Dam DIRTY you must have a room full of old shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 26 2010, 01:05 AM~16412802
> *Dam DIRTY you must have a room full of old shit huh :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT IS NOT EVEN HALF, I DO NOT EVEN WANT TO GO UP IN MY ATTIC. I HAVE A BUNCH OF OLD SCHOOL ALPINE AMPS UP THERE


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:30 AM~16414160
> *YEAH THAT IS NOT EVEN HALF, I DO NOT EVEN WANT TO GO UP IN MY ATTIC.  I HAVE A BUNCH OF OLD SCHOOL ALPINE AMPS UP THERE
> *


 Well if you ever stumble upon a PPI 404 4 channel get at me


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16414974
> *Well if you ever stumble upon a PPI 404 4 channel get at me
> *


I WISH ALL MY PPI STUFF WAS GONE A LONG TIME AGO, ALL I HAVE IS THE TANK, A PPI PCX-4125 MONSTER


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:44 PM~16416405
> *I WISH ALL MY PPI STUFF WAS GONE A LONG TIME AGO, ALL I HAVE IS THE TANK, A PPI PCX-4125 MONSTER
> *


I find some older stuff from time to time on craigslist but motherfucker's must not wanna get rid of shit that bad for some of the prices i've seen.I'm still holding on to my $20 A600 just gotta find a vechile to put it in or nottt


----------



## impalarida65

i just got rid of some old skool stroker 18s, they still pounded


----------



## OUTHOPU

Pulled some more shit out and took pics. This stuff is around 10 years old or so.




































Boston Pro 3 ways









12" W3 D6


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2010, 09:42 PM~16422969
> *Pulled some more shit out and took pics. This stuff is around 10 years old or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Pro 3 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" W3 D6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You wanna sell any of it???


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2010, 08:42 PM~16422969
> *Pulled some more shit out and took pics. This stuff is around 10 years old or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Pro 3 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man....that was basically my set up in my jimmy for quite a while. I hit 146.9 with 2 12" boston pro 12's on two PC2150's and 2 sets of Boston Pro 6.5's on a rockford fosgate power 400.4 (a set for each door....4 6.5's and 4 tweets!) 

I loved it...sounded so clean! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Jan 27 2010, 07:26 AM~16426529-->
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna sell any of it???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you have in mind? It's all available if the money is right.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jan 27 2010, 08:21 AM~16426696
> *Man....that was basically my set up in my jimmy for quite a while. I hit 146.9 with 2 12" boston pro 12's on two PC2150's and 2 sets of Boston Pro 6.5's on a rockford fosgate power 400.4 (a set for each door....4 6.5's and 4 tweets!)
> 
> I loved it...sounded so clean!  :biggrin:
> *


I installed it all in my brothers 99 Jetta. It sounded pretty good but for the cash spent I expected more. I love the amps though.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2010, 08:18 AM~16427200
> *I installed it all in my brothers 99 Jetta. It sounded pretty good but for the cash spent I expected more. I love the amps though.
> *


Yeah Boston definitely wasn't pocket book friendly at the time. I think I paid something like $650 each for the component sets. 

The amps were awesome....not quite as good as the art series, but I always liked them!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2010, 10:42 PM~16422969
> *Pulled some more shit out and took pics. This stuff is around 10 years old or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Pro 3 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" W3 D6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IS THE NUMBERS PRICE WISE ON THE SONY ESP SHIT. SERIOUSLY


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2010, 08:42 PM~16422969
> *Pulled some more shit out and took pics. This stuff is around 10 years old or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Pro 3 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" W3 D6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you asking on the W3'S


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jan 27 2010, 12:08 PM~16428021-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THE NUMBERS PRICE WISE ON THE SONY ESP SHIT.  SERIOUSLY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16428119
> *what you asking on the W3'S
> *


Just send me a PM with what your willing to pay. I'm not pressed to sell any of it. If the offer sounds good I may just let them go.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2010, 01:36 PM~16428822
> *Just send me a PM with what your willing to pay. I'm not pressed to sell any of it. If the offer sounds good I may just let them go.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## chongo1

this post brings back memories, now im older i catch myself turning down the subs and listening to the whole music spectrum, but i do remember running those orion hcca 225 wired to 9 orion 10's and popping the windshield out of my bug, and don't forget dj magick mike bbbbb basss :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss

old hifonics piece. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

PEEP THIS SHIT OUT. THIS IS A CROSSOVER THAT EVERYONE NEEDS, 2 INPUTS, AND 6 OUTPUTS. MID, TWEET, AND REAR FILL. THAT IS GANGSTA, LETS YOU RUN 6 SPEAKERS OFF OF ONE 2 CHANNEL AMP


----------



## LOWASME

Now got this CAR Audio stuff

1- 15 Memphis Audio
1- Stinger 1.0 Farad power cap
1- set of Sony Xplod 4 way spakers
1- Pioneer 800 watt Amp

If pick up,I'll let it all go for $only $100.00 :0 
If shipped out,I'll let it go for $150.00  

here's some pics :cheesy:


----------



## brian84corvette

did you know ......
that the fuze ratings on a amp is a general guide line on how much power they are capable of putting off.... and I mean this as a general guideline on amp shopping. some top of the line stuff is capable of running more efeciently and can do a little better than fuze rating x10 but not a whole lot more tho. and again there are other factors in here also - but as a simple rule of thumb:
when im at the pawn shops and see all kinds of amps that im not firmiliar with / check the fuzes on them.
10watts of amp power = 1amp of fuze.
so if you happen to find an amp that says 1200w peak power on the front - but this amp only has two 25amp fuzes in it - this amp is only realley capable of putting out around 500watts of power max.

and this simple guide line is also good for matching up speakers / and amp combos. as no one wants to purposely blow up subs / speakers by feeding them too much power anyways.

just thought id share


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 31 2010, 05:56 PM~16469806
> *did you know ......
> that the fuze ratings on a amp is a general guide line on how much power they are capable of putting off....  and I mean this as a general guideline on amp shopping.  some top of the line stuff is capable of running more efeciently and can do a little better than fuze rating x10 but not a whole lot more tho.    and again there are other factors in here also - but as a simple rule of thumb:
> when im at the pawn shops and see all kinds of amps that im not firmiliar with / check the fuzes on them.
> 10watts of amp power = 1amp of fuze.
> so if you happen to find an amp that says 1200w peak power on the front - but this amp only has two 25amp fuzes in it - this amp is only realley capable of putting out around 500watts of power max.
> 
> and this simple guide line is also good for matching up speakers / and amp combos.    as no one wants to purposely blow up subs / speakers by feeding them too much power anyways.
> 
> just thought id share
> *


 :wow:


----------



## las_crucez

I have 2 Precision Power amps, 1 P275 and 1 P250 from around '94. I had them in my '93 mustang until last year when we decided to update the system and lighten up the car a bit. I'll take pics of them maybe tomorrow, I dont feel like going out to the garage :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 23 2009, 05:25 PM~16071462
> *i got endcaps for that fosgate :biggrin:
> *


hey i lost your pm with your info so get back to me, i was going to ship flat rate box like 10.70 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

QUOTE(chongo1 @ Dec 23 2009, 05:25 PM) 
i got endcaps for that fosgate 

hey i lost your pm with your info so get back to me, i was going to ship flat rate box like 10.70 


So your gonna send them to yourself then???


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 AM~16476838
> *QUOTE(chongo1 @ Dec 23 2009, 05:25 PM)
> i got endcaps for that fosgate
> 
> hey i lost your pm with your info so get back to me, i was going to ship flat rate box like 10.70
> So your gonna send them to yourself then???
> *


the guy who wants to buy them didnt post anything he just pm'd me so i didnt want to confuse anyone so i replyd to my original post hoping he would see it and pm me again. damn ur like my old lady always making me explain my actions :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 07:05 PM~16469861
> *:wow:
> *


so I have 6 30a fuses and that means, cary the one, pluss five...



I gots 5,000,000 deebeeze!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 1 2010, 02:33 PM~16478123
> *the guy who wants to buy them didnt post anything he just pm'd me so i didnt want to confuse anyone so i replyd to my original post hoping he would see it and pm me again. damn ur like my old lady always making me explain my actions :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH yeah i'm the interwebz police


----------



## chongo1

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16478692
> *HAHAHAH yeah i'm the interwebz police
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2010, 04:10 PM~16478427
> *so I have 6 30a fuses and that means, cary the one, pluss five...
> I gots 5,000,000 deebeeze!
> *


YEAH I WENT TO SLEEP ON THAT ONE.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:19 PM~16479442
> *YEAH I WENT TO SLEEP ON THAT ONE.
> *


I really do have 6 40a fuses :0 


in the same amp!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2010, 06:46 PM~16479773
> *I really do have 6 40a fuses :0
> in the same amp!
> *


DAMN 240 AMP PROTECTION DRAW............ :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16481096
> *DAMN 240 AMP PROTECTION DRAW............ :0
> *


it's an MD3D, that thin inhales the amps!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16481192
> *it's an MD3D, that thin inhales the amps!
> *


NO SHIT, I MEAN MY PPI COMES WITH A 100 AMP FUSE, BUT 240, THAT IS INSANE


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:41 AM~16486602
> *NO SHIT, I MEAN MY PPI COMES WITH A 100 AMP FUSE, BUT 240, THAT IS INSANE
> *


at first I thought it only had three, then as I cleaned the plexi on the "back" I saw three more. I was like "damn, wonder if it is going to put out like it promisses". It does wang. I want to clamp it, but it is sitting in the garage. Maybe I'll install it one more time so I can clamp it before I sell it so I can give an hones RMS number.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 08:01 AM~16486627
> *at first I thought it only had three, then as I cleaned the plexi on the "back" I saw three more. I was like "damn, wonder if it is going to put out like it promisses". It does wang. I want to clamp it, but it is sitting in the garage. Maybe I'll install it one more time so I can clamp it before I sell it so I can give an hones RMS number.
> *


YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THOSE NUMBERS, DAMN


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 09:24 AM~16486708
> *YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THOSE NUMBERS, DAMN
> *


I'm sure it's a little optimistic.Newer US Amps equipment is strong but that is lots-o-fusing. I was hitting a pair of SeXXX 12's with it pretty fucking hard though.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 06:41 AM~16486602
> *NO SHIT, I MEAN MY PPI COMES WITH A 100 AMP FUSE, BUT 240, THAT IS INSANE
> *



shit the AB class amps suck power, my US AMPS 2000x was fused at 300 amps.


----------



## mrdramaboxx

Xtant X1001








2 12" Power Hx2 and 3 12' L7 Older solos








Soundstream 500sx
:biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

Punch 40ix I Also Got The 200ix


----------



## baggedout81

Got this in today off ebay.mb 70

Gonna iso-mount it w/ my 45z in the cutty









Sorry bad pic shit was dirty as hell


----------



## baggedout81

Some of one of my homeboys stuff.We both worked at the same shop for awhile and have a few things left.









This 4 channel has never left the wrapper.He also has the 800 2 channel never outa wrapper also


----------



## Ludachris5150

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpv-qUyp0FI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpv-qUyp0FI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Ludachris5150_@Mar 10 2010, 02:26 PM~16851673
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpv-qUyp0FI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpv-qUyp0FI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


uh didnt work


----------



## milkbone

LOOKIN FOR A PHOENIX GOLD MPS 2500 

SEND PM PLEASE


----------



## KAKALAK

orion cobalt amps and woofers :happysad: But Ive never used them, shit its been years :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2010, 04:42 PM~16863647
> *orion cobalt amps and woofers :happysad: But Ive never used them, shit its been years :uh:
> *


 :wow: you need to sell me the orion.
but being in FLA i can bet those **** at the post office will kick that shit around on its long ass travel.


----------



## -2-5-3-

LOL my 97 burb came with tv, dvd and a top secret VHS under the pass. seat. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
They see me rollin they hatin they gonna catch me ridin wit my dirty VHS tapes.


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15673348
> *I used to be a lanzar dealer 10 years ago, still got all my catalogs.  I even still got a lanzar cd player :cheesy:
> *


I thought they made some good shit. I'm suprised they aint around.


----------



## troytagvtown

i got a couple zapcos layn around!














































bnib studio 500


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16942141
> *i got a couple zapcos layn around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnib studio 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Amps!!


----------



## troytagvtown

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16942245
> *Nice Amps!!
> *


THANK YOU..


----------



## OUTHOPU

I love the oldschool stuff with all the heat sink fins. I remember when I first saw an amp with no cooling fins, I just hated the way it looked. I want to say it was when PPI did the art series. Man I'm old.


----------



## turri 67

I got to dig throught the garage, I have all kinds of stuff from early 90's. I know for sure I have a couple of Butler Tube Amps, a set of EQT's, some Focal speakers, Morel Speakers, MB Quarts etc... I had some PPI's, Acoustic and Alpine Amps back in'91 along with some Godfather M&M 12's; OLD SKOOL. I'll try and take some pics...

--Turri.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 21 2009, 01:08 AM~15735131
> *Think i've posted this before oh well
> Got it for $20 some ass hat painted over the "ART" on the front w/ gray paint.Just stripped it back
> Missing the speaker plug but hey you can see what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Mar 20 2010, 06:21 PM~16947255-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love the oldschool stuff with all the heat sink fins. I remember when I first saw an amp with no cooling fins, I just hated the way it looked. I want to say it was when PPI did the art series. Man I'm old.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-turri 67_@Mar 21 2010, 11:07 AM~16952205
> *I got to dig throught the garage, I have all kinds of stuff from early 90's.  I know for sure I have a couple of Butler Tube Amps, a set of EQT's, some Focal speakers, Morel Speakers, MB Quarts etc...  I had some PPI's, Acoustic and Alpine Amps back in'91 along with some Godfather M&M 12's; OLD SKOOL.  I'll try and take some pics...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Ummm PPI


----------



## crdns31

Not sure of this counts as old school but here it is. Never been installed.


----------



## king-david

Anybody wanna donate an old school amp they aint using.. so they can stay in use?


----------



## touchdowntodd

might trade my 275x and 2150x og MTX amps for a nice 4 channel... 

pm me


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16942428
> *THANK YOU..
> *


anytime, any plans for all this stuff? a build in the works anytime soon?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 23 2010, 04:12 PM~16975851
> *anytime, any plans for all this stuff? a build in the works anytime soon?
> *


Hope so "throw back build" :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

Cerwin Vega Stroker 15s For Sale or Trade Best offer


----------



## troytagvtown

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 23 2010, 03:12 PM~16975851
> *anytime, any plans for all this stuff? a build in the works anytime soon?
> *



some of its going in my 60 impala
somes going in my wifes 69 camaro
some going in my 2000 silverado..

the rest is going to be sold off..


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 23 2010, 04:44 PM~16976217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerwin Vega Stroker 15s For Sale or Trade Best offer
> *


Know that's what i'm talkin about.Bad ass


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

glad i seen this topic , here's my contribution.



18 inch Vegas














8inch kickers















2 punch 75's


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

a pair of morel 8's























a duel JVC eq, it does 3 amps , One set of controlls does one amp for highs, and the other controlls are for the other amp that does the mids, then there is a bass comtroll too. 











some kinda of oldschool fader















and a Audovox EQ













I got stuff to post later


----------



## 86 Limited

man a lot of this shit is just downrite cool. uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

My Old school fosgate Punch's going in the new box,which thanks to the homie Chuck.....pounds like a mofo :biggrin


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 02:43 PM~17017608
> *My Old school fosgate Punch's going in the new box,which thanks to the homie Chuck.....pounds like a mofo :biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE i used to have a set of 10's w/ chrome baskets back way back when.

Rev chuck??


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17017608
> *My Old school fosgate Punch's going in the new box,which thanks to the homie Chuck.....pounds like a mofo :biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THING A PORT????


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Old stuff in my old Mustang back in the day


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 24 2010, 01:05 AM~16983036
> *glad i seen this topic , here's my contribution.
> 18 inch Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8inch kickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 punch 75's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











2 punch 75's
I know the asshole that gave you those.. LOL Them 18's need to be in my arsenal of Old School Cerwin Vega Earthquakes at home...


----------



## RATTOP

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 24 2010, 01:12 AM~16983055
> *a pair of morel 8's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a duel JVC eq, it does 3 amps ,  One set of controlls does one amp for highs, and the other controlls are for  the other amp  that does the mids, then there is a bass comtroll too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some kinda of oldschool fader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Audovox EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got stuff to post later
> *




thats the stuff i used as a kid, haha we had a kraco fmbooster too, problem is all the stations sucked out loud


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 27 2010, 06:52 PM~17018936
> *IS THAT THING A PORT????
> *


:yes:
Big ass port,and it sounds like 10X better and fits underneath my ragtop when down, with a glass window.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 12:28 AM~17051485
> *:yes:
> Big ass port,and it sounds like 10X better and fits underneath my ragtop when down, with a glass window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A PENIS............ :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 31 2010, 03:10 PM~17056720
> *LOOKS LIKE A PENIS............ :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 31 2010, 04:10 PM~17056720
> *LOOKS LIKE A PENIS............ :cheesy:
> *


and Im sure your panties got all wet Dirty


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 24 2010, 01:12 AM~16983055
> *a pair of morel 8's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a duel JVC eq, it does 3 amps ,  One set of controlls does one amp for highs, and the other controlls are for  the other amp  that does the mids, then there is a bass comtroll too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some kinda of oldschool fader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Audovox EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got stuff to post later
> *



Is thast Bud Light can from back in the day too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17074545
> *and Im sure your panties got all wet Dirty
> *


YEP CAUSE IT FITS YOUR MOUTH SO PURTY....


----------



## chongo1

i just threw up in my mouth :uh:


----------



## lopez's 62

nice stuff in this topic, should be in Lowrider general


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Apr 3 2010, 07:34 PM~17087172
> *nice stuff in this topic, should be in Lowrider general
> *


ummm probably not,it's went on for this long.If it was in LG it would probably fizzle out


----------



## azmobn06

heres my little contribution:

Alpine ERA-G320 Sound processor, had this for a while then sold it.


----------



## azmobn06

...and my PIONEER MDS-P700

I still rock this in my car :biggrin:

crappy pic at night


----------



## touchdowntodd

might trade my 2150x and 275x for a decent 5 channel amp... lookin for 50 or so x4 , plus 150-200 for sub


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17113451
> *might trade my 2150x and 275x for a decent 5 channel amp... lookin for 50 or so x4 , plus 150-200 for sub
> *


Keep them..


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 7 2010, 10:29 AM~17122786
> *Keep them..
> *




seems like i better homie :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco

Zapco PX


----------



## 1ofaknd

Not to old...but then again neither am i

18" stroker

















zapco


----------



## baggedout81

Ahhh the good old days


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 21 2009, 02:08 AM~15735131
> *Think i've posted this before oh well
> Got it for $20 some ass hat painted over the "ART" on the front w/ gray paint.Just stripped it back
> Missing the speaker plug but hey you can see what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got that plug if you want it


----------



## turri 67

What, no pullouts? What's really going on? No crunch speakers either? Somebody's got to have an audiovox pull out! I'll dig through my garage, I'm pretty sure I have one lying around somewhere.

--Turri.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 10 2010, 10:24 PM~17155524
> *What, no pullouts?  What's really going on?  No crunch speakers either?  Somebody's got to have an audiovox pull out!  I'll dig through my garage, I'm pretty sure I have one lying around somewhere.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I use to rock a clarion pull out. How about a spark o matic. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 10 2010, 09:34 PM~17155075
> *I got that plug if you want it
> *


Get at me what the hell  ,I'm just a few miles away bro


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 11 2010, 02:40 AM~17157648
> *Get at me what the hell  ,I'm just a few miles away bro
> *


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17155524
> *What, no pullouts?  What's really going on?  No crunch speakers either?  Somebody's got to have an audiovox pull out!  I'll dig through my garage, I'm pretty sure I have one lying around somewhere.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Heres your Crunch speakers :biggrin: Matter of fact their in my car still


----------



## DarknessWithin

cant believe no ones posted the old Cranks... I have three of them!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17224883
> *cant believe no ones posted the old Cranks... I have three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 11 2010, 02:40 AM~17157648
> *Get at me what the hell  ,I'm just a few miles away bro
> *


did you get your plugs, homeboy?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 6 2010, 02:56 AM~17406737
> *did you get your plugs, homeboy?
> *


Yeper,thanks :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Great topic....Brings back a lot of memories.I had a Sparkomatic pullout tape deck in a 1984 Mercury lynx with a set of 10 inch Gorilla speakers.Got the speakers from Big-Lots.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:33 AM~17221357
> *Heres your Crunch speakers :biggrin: Matter of fact their in my car still
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats when Crunch was good. Now to me they are just crapola...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Here's my contribution to this topic.


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:33 AM~17221357
> *Heres your Crunch speakers :biggrin: Matter of fact their in my car still
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got the Majestic 500 also :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 14 2010, 04:46 PM~17491973
> *Here's my contribution to this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll pay shipping again :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 06:14 AM~17549057
> *I'll pay shipping again :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 20 2010, 08:17 PM~17555496
> *:twak:
> *


HAHAH just messin,man i wish i would have kept all my old RF stuff.Used to have a pair of 10's w/ chrome baskets wayyyy back when.Nave got any pics of them either


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

Some of the collection ...


----------



## baggedout81

Wait til Dirty See's that ^^^^


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 31 2010, 03:14 AM~17651697
> *Wait til Dirty See's that ^^^^
> *


NO SHIT THAT AMP WAS CALLED THE BEAST, AND RIGHTFULLY SO


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@May 30 2010, 11:13 PM~17651160
> *Some of the collection ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them Orion Reds were the best amps ever made in my opinion... I know there are better but those were the best to me..


----------



## yukon1000

:wow: love them jbls! anyone with cerwin vega 6x9s with the circuit breaker


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16241180
> *just picked this up today.  its too cold to give it a propper cleaning in the garage atm.  but here r some pix
> 
> JBL q200  4/3/2 channel
> extremely under rated factory specs are:
> 37w by 4 ch @ 4 ohm
> 50w by 4 ch @ 2 ohm
> 100w by 2 ch @ 4 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are pix of it with the back plate taken off for inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this amp is going to power my front stage in the car.
> two horn tweeters 3" where some factory ducts were that I removed
> a single 4 by 10 in the center of the dash
> and a pair of 6.5s in the center consol im building.
> 
> my rear stage right now is running old school rockford punch amps
> using 150a2 on the rear 6by9s   and 200a1 on the REx8 in the rear deck
> 
> will try and get pix of those....   but man its cold out in the garage right now.  lol
> *


I've got this same amp!!!! could you run 2 four ohm 6x9s for 100 rms each?


----------



## astro64a409

I may be going alittle tooooo Old Skool cause I ain't seen the so called legends. But here are my 2 Mosfet Power 300s and 2 Mosfet Power 650s. They are not plugged up in the picture. My brother was clowing by thinking what kind of shit all 4 amps would push in a 1987 t-top Regal. :uh: One 300 is going in my 86 t-top Regal this sumer.










And here they are at home waiting to see what ride they go on NEXT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jun 6 2010, 12:23 AM~17706441
> *I may be going alittle tooooo Old Skool cause I ain't seen the so called legends. But here are my 2 Mosfet Power 300s and 2 Mosfet Power 650s. They are not plugged up in the picture. My brother was clowing by thinking what kind of shit all 4 amps would push in a 1987 t-top Regal. :uh:  One 300 is going in my 86 t-top Regal this sumer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are at home waiting to see what ride they go on NEXT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF I CAN FIND MY OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD FOSGATE REP IN FLA, MAYBE SEE IF HE CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME NEW SILKSCREENS. AND YOU CAN PAINT THOSE SHROADS. BUT NICE PICK UP. EACH OF THOSE 300 WILL PRODUCE ABOUT 600 WATTS (300 PER CHANNEL) AS THE 650'S WILL PRODUCE ABOUT 2600 WATTS (1300 PER CHANNEL) THE GREAT THING ABOUT THE OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORDS WAS THAT THEY HAD A PHANTOM POWER WHICH DOUBLED THERE OUTPUT IN POWER WHEN RUNNING INTO 2 OHMS


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 6 2010, 09:41 AM~17707863
> *IF I CAN FIND MY OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD FOSGATE REP IN FLA, MAYBE SEE IF HE CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME NEW SILKSCREENS.  AND YOU CAN PAINT THOSE SHROADS.  BUT NICE PICK UP.  EACH OF THOSE 300 WILL PRODUCE ABOUT 600 WATTS (300 PER CHANNEL)  AS THE 650'S WILL PRODUCE ABOUT 2600 WATTS (1300 PER CHANNEL)  THE GREAT THING ABOUT THE OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORDS WAS THAT THEY HAD A PHANTOM POWER WHICH DOUBLED THERE OUTPUT IN POWER WHEN RUNNING INTO 2 OHMS
> *


You know you RF thing there.  I would very much like to get my boys to look decent again but I didn't want to paint the shrouds and leave them blank. Since I never ran into the letter(Is that the silkscreens?), I just decided to leave them alone until one day that I come accross some. I've had them about 4 years now. I always wanted atleast a 300 since the days of the Crank It Up contests in Houston back in the mid 80s :happysad: and all I had was a Punch 75.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jun 6 2010, 02:28 PM~17709133
> *You know you RF thing there.  I would very much like to get my boys to look decent again but I didn't want to paint the shrouds and leave them blank. Since I never ran into the letter(Is that the silkscreens?), I just decided to leave them alone until one day that I come accross some. I've had them about 4 years now. I always wanted atleast a 300 since the days of the Crank It Up contests in Houston back in the mid 80s :happysad:  and all I had was a Punch 75.
> *


YEAH I WAS RUNNING ONE OF THOSE PUNCH 300, AND 2 PUNCH 75HD'S. I COMPETED IN 92-94 IN IASCA, BUT WAS DOING LOCAL EVENTS IN 91.

MY SYSTEM WAS:
2 ROCKFORD 5 1/4 COMPONENTS SETUPS IN EACH DOOR
2-6 1/2 PUNCH MID WOOFERS
2-12" PUNCH 

IN 94 I SWITCHED OVER TO MB QUART, AND 2 ROCKFORD 8" SUBS IN A 7TH ORDE ENCLOSURER. WITH ONE PHOENIX GOLD 275


----------



## jrstribley

zues VI








zues VII








earthquake 18s








soundstream reference 300 & 5 channel








autotek mean machine








old skool alpine eq


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by jrstribley_@Jun 14 2010, 01:42 PM~17782796
> *zues VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zues VII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earthquake 18s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soundstream reference 300 & 5 channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autotek mean machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old skool alpine eq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OKAY MAN, YOUT TOTALLY BLEW EVERYONE AWAY WITH THAT EARTHQUAKE, AND THAT ALPINE EQ


----------



## jrstribley

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 14 2010, 05:33 PM~17785746
> *OKAY MAN, YOUT TOTALLY BLEW EVERYONE AWAY WITH THAT EARTHQUAKE, AND THAT ALPINE EQ
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17785746
> *OKAY MAN, YOUT TOTALLY BLEW EVERYONE AWAY WITH THAT EARTHQUAKE, AND THAT ALPINE EQ
> *


That's like pre fresh price days


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jun 5 2010, 10:23 PM~17706441
> *I may be going alittle tooooo Old Skool cause I ain't seen the so called legends. But here are my 2 Mosfet Power 300s and 2 Mosfet Power 650s. They are not plugged up in the picture. My brother was clowing by thinking what kind of shit all 4 amps would push in a 1987 t-top Regal. :uh:  One 300 is going in my 86 t-top Regal this sumer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are at home waiting to see what ride they go on NEXT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh I remember those days! Loved that Old school RF! I hated the wires extending out of the amp, but easily got past that once you used them!

If you can't find the silkscreen just talk to anyone that does vinyl decals. They should be able to reproduce the decals for you.  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by yukon1000_@Jun 2 2010, 01:16 PM~17675971
> *:wow: love them jbls! anyone with cerwin vega 6x9s with the circuit breaker
> *


like these


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

I have 7 jbl 6x9's


----------



## BIG DIRTY

THOSE OLD SCHOOL JBL'S WERE NICE BECAUSE YOU COULD RESET THE CIRCUIT BREAKER FOR THE TWEETS


----------



## Catalyzed

This was my first pair of subs I had in a car, dont remember the exact year but I want to say it was around 2000  . Two 12" RF DVC's. Crazy after so many years later they still worked just fine...Sold them a few weeks ago on craigslist.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jun 6 2010, 02:28 PM~17709133
> *You know you RF thing there.  I would very much like to get my boys to look decent again but I didn't want to paint the shrouds and leave them blank. Since I never ran into the letter(Is that the silkscreens?), I just decided to leave them alone until one day that I come accross some. I've had them about 4 years now. I always wanted atleast a 300 since the days of the Crank It Up contests in Houston back in the mid 80s :happysad:  and all I had was a Punch 75.
> *


Every now and then on ebay you can find the chrome shrouds..


----------



## JAMES843

YES THAY ARE 4 SALE AND LIKE NEW PM ME


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 23 2010, 01:30 AM~17863588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAY ARE 4 SALE AND LIKE NEW  PM ME
> *


how much??


----------



## yukon1000

anyone have pics of the old school 8in pioneer speakers with the tweeter ...my boy use to run four of them in the rear deck  if i find them ill buy them!! :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by yukon1000_@Jun 24 2010, 12:43 PM~17875786
> * anyone have pics of the old school 8in pioneer speakers with the tweeter ...my boy use to run four of them in the rear deck  if i find them ill buy them!! :wow:
> *


DAMN I REMEMBER THOSE, I BOUGHT A PAIR OF CADENCE LIKE THAT.


----------



## yukon1000

i cant find them anywhere  my friend said they still sell them in Puerto Rico :dunno:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by yukon1000_@Jun 24 2010, 10:43 AM~17875786
> * anyone have pics of the old school 8in pioneer speakers with the tweeter ...my boy use to run four of them in the rear deck  if i find them ill buy them!! :wow:
> *


I had a pair of 4-way 6x9's on the rear deck of my '91 Sentra! Had to use some sheet metal snips to tear up the deck to make those speakers fit, sounded naice back then...

--Turri.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16942141
> *i got a couple zapcos layn around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnib studio 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh LAWD HAVE MERCI :worship:


----------



## Pitbullx

I got about 75 Linear Power amps


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15618286
> *When Alpine first came out wit this Digi EQ I wanted it so bad but could never aford it, years later I bought one used but I never used it cuz my deck already had a digi eq Built in so it sat in my closet about 4 years then I just sold it off to buy some new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are bad ass! Still very popular. I had one stolen and I have one more left on my toy


----------



## draarong2004

oldest audio i have in my personal collection, isn't that old, home audio i have some bose 201 series III's from 1991, still work like the day i got em, and a pioneer reciever from 95-96 ish thats still in prestine condition with the 6 disc changer to match........as far as car audio goes, i've got a rockford fosgate 800aII from 98 and some punch door speakers to match, along with an orion 2 channel 170 watt amp from same era, and....yes i know these are junk but they still work suprisingly, but jensen xs1010's from 98 as well....lol


----------



## All Out Customs

Not that old but what da hell.....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17998423
> *Not that old but what da hell.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh the good ol' days of kicker! :biggrin:


----------



## yukon1000

some of my old stuff.. 2 15in strokers,1 15in xtr,clarion arx-9270,,,in my truck i still use the clarions 1st made tv tuner with the ppi eq


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by yukon1000_@Jul 9 2010, 08:56 AM~18001571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my old stuff.. 2 15in strokers,1 15in xtr,clarion arx-9270,,,in my truck i still use the clarions 1st made tv tuner with the ppi eq
> *


I had that radio along w/ an 18 disc changer and the matching dancing EQ (spectrum analyzer) back in maybe '96 or so... Haven't seen that stereo in a minute...

--Turri.


----------



## yukon1000

and it still works!


----------



## baggedout81

Anybody ever have any "Pull out" Decks?


How about the first camercial for removable face plates? It was the one that took place at a airport.

How was it for a 100 alex?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 16 2010, 08:10 AM~18060522
> *Anybody ever have any "Pull out" Decks?
> How about the first camercial for removable face plates? It was the one that took place at a airport.
> 
> How was it for a 100 alex?
> *



Ahh yes, the pullout deck era. I don't got pics, but my Dad and Uncle had an Alpine with the green display buttons.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

2 10" kicker comps and a 500w bazooka amp  will take pics tommorow


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 16 2010, 08:10 AM~18060522
> *Anybody ever have any "Pull out" Decks?
> How about the first camercial for removable face plates? It was the one that took place at a airport.
> 
> How was it for a 100 alex?
> *





> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 16 2010, 09:33 AM~18061021
> *Ahh yes, the pullout deck era.  I don't got pics, but my Dad and Uncle had an Alpine with the green display buttons.
> *


Man, I gotta find the Radioshack pullout I got somewhere and take some flics; OLD SCHOOL!

--Turri.


----------



## hcat54

So far love'n this topic!
Here's some of my stuff...


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## MIRACLE

HOW DOES THE NEWER PHOENIX GOLD STUFF DO???


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Jul 16 2010, 09:35 PM~18066157
> *So far love'n this topic!
> Here's some of my stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always wanted a memphis belle amp, just never pulled the trigger on buying one because I was so happy with my ST1500D


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17998423
> *Not that old but what da hell.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





wannasell this ?i have teh perfect amp for it


----------



## hcat54

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 11:27 AM~18083079
> *Always wanted a memphis belle amp, just never pulled the trigger on buying one because I was so happy with my ST1500D
> *


That ST1500d is a bad M F'er too.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Jul 20 2010, 08:34 PM~18097773
> *That ST1500d is a bad M F'er too.
> *


I was always very pleased with it! I was pissed because I had purchased another one so I could run 2 of them, and before it arrived at my place my truck was broken into and the one in my truck was stolen! :angry:


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4kGl3LYIUs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_mccjAnCOk&feature=related
I had one of these,you could also put it in a changer in your car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FznrNnOYDs&feature=related
Sony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHq5kxAf7n4&feature=related


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 21 2010, 06:15 AM~18100574
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4kGl3LYIUs&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_mccjAnCOk&feature=related
> I had one of these,you could also put it in a changer in your car.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FznrNnOYDs&feature=related
> Sony
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHq5kxAf7n4&feature=related
> *


Did it play your musical fantasies? Forever? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh man, those were some cheesy ass commercials! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im still rocking my mini-disc head unit


----------



## 8~Zero~1

I Still Have This On My Ride  :biggrin:


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jul 24 2010, 08:08 PM~18133339
> *I Still Have This On My Ride   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jul 25 2010, 12:08 AM~18133339
> *I Still Have This On My Ride   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



...and then i let the alpine play, rockin new shit by n.w.a.


----------



## 41bowtie

forgot i had this punch 40ix i know i also had a 200 ix when i find it ill post pics.
i also got some other goodies ill post pics of later


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 25 2010, 09:35 PM~18139416
> *forgot i had this punch 40ix i know i also had a 200 ix when i find it ill post pics.
> i also got some other goodies ill post pics of later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the DSM 4080 still in good condition.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 25 2010, 11:25 AM~18135295
> *...and then i let the alpine play, rockin new shit by n.w.a.
> *


bumpin


----------



## visionquest23

NICE


----------



## 41bowtie

im trying to dig out some hollywood lab subs i think i still have will post pics of other stuff i have.


----------



## 41bowtie

can somebody tell me which wire goes to what?


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## BIG L.A

got a question you guys seem to know your shit in here i been lookin for a eq wit the vive effect on it makes the music echo cant find one dont know what to look for can anybody help


----------



## hcat54

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Aug 3 2010, 12:48 AM~18214242
> *got a question you guys seem to know your shit in here i been lookin for a eq wit the vive effect on it makes the music echo cant find one dont know what to look for can anybody help
> *


I actually make a reverb unit that works with aftermarket systems.
Hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

i want that kicker substation...


----------



## schwinn26

I still have my Precision Power A600.2, 14 years old and still kickin! :biggrin: 
Trouble posting pic!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by schwinn26_@Aug 7 2010, 12:04 AM~18249503
> *I still have my Precision Power A600.2, 14 years old and still kickin! :biggrin:
> Trouble posting pic!
> *


Yeser just like this


----------



## baggedout81

Found this in OT


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2010, 12:38 PM~18252442
> *Found this in OT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bolas42

This is what I still got. part of collection.


----------



## bolas42

more. I got 3 of the hcca in the box.


----------



## bolas42




----------



## bolas42

Sorry I didnt feel like opening the system 90 amps,their sierra white too.epicenter, subsonic filters and full equalization. Damn thats good


----------



## bolas42

Theres a KRC-730 cassette pullout under the dash and a 10 changer in the trunk.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by bolas42_@Aug 10 2010, 07:35 PM~18278250
> *Sorry I didnt feel like opening the system 90 amps,their sierra white too.epicenter, subsonic filters and full equalization. Damn thats good
> *


MAN SELL ME THOSE SYSTEM 90'S


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 10 2010, 08:26 PM~18278791
> *MAN SELL ME THOSE SYSTEM 90'S
> *



Shit i'd like to have that PPI


----------



## KERRBSS

how much?


----------



## bolas42

Sorry, any not for sale at this point.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by bolas42_@Aug 12 2010, 11:26 AM~18291910
> *Sorry, any not for sale at this point.
> *


was asking for my homie, he currently has 3 :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRedLac

Found this in the trunk of a car and I have no use for it I would trade for 2 used mp3/wma capable decks.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 13 2010, 10:43 PM~18305455
> *
> 
> 
> Found this in the trunk of a car and I have no use for it I would trade for 2 used mp3/wma capable decks.
> *


u know u stole that shit *****


----------



## KandyRedLac

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 15 2010, 03:00 AM~18310401
> *u know u stole that shit *****
> *


:roflmao: 
If I am gonna steal some shit its not gonna be some shit from the 80's.


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18310401
> *u know u stole that shit *****
> *


from Armando Flores.. exact shit i gave to him in January..it in this topic i posted the pics late last year..


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 4 2010, 04:25 PM~18231094
> *i want that kicker substation...
> *


gave away two 6.5 substations today..have an 8 left with no sub in it..


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Aug 16 2010, 12:14 AM~18319469
> *gave away two 6.5 substations today..have an 8 left with no sub in it..
> *



Howzit Bro :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Aug 16 2010, 12:14 AM~18319469
> *gave away two 6.5 substations today..have an 8 left with no sub in it..
> *


send it my way! ill throw an SA-8 in it!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 1 2010, 07:12 PM~18200772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody tell me which wire goes to what?
> *


Hifonics Archive Manuals

Just scroll to the VII series and download, I checked it and your Thor is in there.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

oh yea and this: Old school audio vid


----------



## hcat54

Homie has this for sale...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Aug 16 2010, 11:27 PM~18328799
> *Homie has this for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

anybody remember hella beat? my older brother had some back in the day! shit was bumpin haha


----------



## baggedout81

SWEET


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

MY HOMIE HURRIKAINE J, MADE THIS SONG FOR ALL US CAR AUDIO GUYZ


----------



## brad4372

whats he want for that amp560?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn thought the homies would like this song, if you like rap


----------



## hcat54

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Aug 17 2010, 09:34 PM~18339550
> *whats he want for that amp560?
> *


pm sent


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## sj59

got these for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone need an old school MTX THUNDER 2150x?

im gonna sell mine i think.. takin the stereo out of my daily


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 2 2010, 03:14 PM~18470749
> *anyone need an old school MTX THUNDER 2150x?
> 
> im gonna sell mine i think.. takin the stereo out of my daily
> *


what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 2 2010, 01:29 PM~18471321
> *what are you looking to get for it?
> *



shit idk, open to offers.. its runnin in my daily right now still workin nice.. never been on anything but 4ohm either


----------



## baggedout81

Did someone say MTX,that's my shit :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yup. make an offer

i have a 275x i would sell as well.. works great just missing 1 screw


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Aug 16 2010, 11:27 PM~18328799
> *Homie has this for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this amp is sweet ! id definately run this in the low low.
make a center consil out of it runnin between the front and rear seats.


I just picked up this little guy here. pretty neat old amp.
strange size. 14.2" long and as tall as a soda can.
something about old school amps with plexi bottoms = so sexi










































cd and soda can for size comparison haha


















still also got this old school jbl gto 4 ch


















my old rf punch 150a2 is running this ghetto ass portable stereo haha
running off a pair of 12v emergency light batterys
also have old school rf punch 200a1 mono amp but no pix of it 
I need to find the link that hooks them both together...


















and I got this 05 hifonics bx1605d I guess 05 aint that old school but ...
at least I have noods of it haha


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18567709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn26

I have a Precision Power A600.2 can't beat these amps.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by schwinn26_@Oct 1 2010, 12:01 AM~18707925
> *I have a Precision Power A600.2 can't beat these amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


art series are sexi


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18710146
> *art series are sexi
> *


Anybody got pics of the PPI line that predated the art series? I believe they were the style that had tons of heatsink fins on the casing.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 12:53 AM~18722162
> *Anybody got pics of the PPI line that predated the art series? I believe they were the style that had tons of heatsink fins on the casing.
> *


Man that shit like a urban legen any more.They pop up from time to time on the egay 


RAW POWER back when they actually made shit to last


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 3 2010, 02:12 AM~18722402
> *Man that  shit like a urban legen any more.They pop up from time to time on the egay
> RAW POWER back when they actually made shit to last
> *


YEAH PPI WAS AT THE TOP OF THERE GAME AT ONE POINT. TO BAD FOLKS JUST GAVE UP ON IT


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15611997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! I HAVE THE SAME ALPINE IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 20 2009, 11:55 AM~15727255
> *Some of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RF Chrome Power 1100.2
> RF Chrome Power 250.2
> RF Power 600.4 w/chrome endcaps
> 
> 
> 
> RF Power 400.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my older RF Distribution blocks
> 
> 
> 
> Older Alpine 0 watt deck...can't remember model number off the top
> 
> I am going to have to see if I can find my old Alpine "pull out" deck and snap a couple pics!  :biggrin:
> *


SOME OF THE BEST RF AMPS EVER BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 16 2009, 05:48 AM~15996760
> *those are my favorite amps STYLES from RF :0
> *


X2


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16196790
> *Here some shit thats been collecting dust for ages.
> 
> I think this is the oldest in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Thunder silk tweeters, 5.25", & 6.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This goes back a few years still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too impressive but for some reason I've held onto it.
> *


I USE TO SOME MTX BLUE THUNDERS AND ALSO THERE BLACK GOLD LINE. WAY BACK


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 9 2010, 09:40 PM~16241180
> *just picked this up today.  its too cold to give it a propper cleaning in the garage atm.  but here r some pix
> 
> JBL q200  4/3/2 channel
> extremely under rated factory specs are:
> 37w by 4 ch @ 4 ohm
> 50w by 4 ch @ 2 ohm
> 100w by 2 ch @ 4 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are pix of it with the back plate taken off for inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this amp is going to power my front stage in the car.
> two horn tweeters 3" where some factory ducts were that I removed
> a single 4 by 10 in the center of the dash
> and a pair of 6.5s in the center consol im building.
> 
> my rear stage right now is running old school rockford punch amps
> using 150a2 on the rear 6by9s  and 200a1 on the REx8 in the rear deck
> 
> will try and get pix of those....  but man its cold out in the garage right now.  lol
> *


WOW!!! THIS IS A GREAT TOPIC, BRINGS BACK MEMORIES. I HAD TO OF THESE AMPS IN ONE OF MY CARS BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 3 2010, 02:12 AM~18722402
> *Man that  shit like a urban legen any more.They pop up from time to time on the egay
> RAW POWER back when they actually made shit to last
> *


I remember checking them out at a local shop when I first got my license. Shit was crazy money and never did manage to scoop one up.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 3 2010, 02:12 AM~18722402
> *Man that  shit like a urban legen any more.They pop up from time to time on the egay
> RAW POWER back when they actually made shit to last
> *


YOU TALKING ABOUT THE AM SERIES???? I HAD 3 OF THESE 2075'S LASTED FOR ABOUT 4 YEARS

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=ppi&_kw=am

OR BEFORE THAT


----------



## OUTHOPU

I think those were the ones. I liked the black finish. I think anything older than that predates my car audio memory. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 3 2010, 03:28 PM~18724783
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT THE AM SERIES????  I HAD 3 OF THESE 2075'S  LASTED FOR ABOUT 4 YEARS
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=ppi&_kw=am
> 
> OR BEFORE THAT
> *


Yep that's them


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 3 2010, 05:49 PM~18725386
> *Yep that's them
> *


YEAH THOSE WERE BEASTS. LOVED MY PPI'S


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 3 2010, 07:15 PM~18725806
> *YEAH THOSE WERE BEASTS.  LOVED MY PPI'S
> *


I wish i would have swooped up more of them amps back in the day.There getting rare around these areas.Hell all the good old audio for that matter


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## schwinn26

I don't have a picture of that series, but it is the Sedona series. They had built in eq's and they did have the heatsinks on each side of the amp that ran the entire length of it. I have a good friend that runs two JL W6's with a 500iqx for his home theater system! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn26

Shoot I should have read on down this page before replying. That Sedona series came *after* the art series. :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18567709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 11 2010, 12:59 PM~18784055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

Picked this up off ebay for $20 Needs a can an harness.Stamped 1997


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18804912
> *Picked this up off ebay for $20 Needs a can an harness.Stamped 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You paid $20 for a can of peanuts? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 15 2010, 08:42 AM~18817986
> *You paid $20 for a can of peanuts?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Yep,the cd player was free :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 15 2010, 06:51 AM~18818026
> *Yep,the cd player was free :biggrin:
> *


Good come up! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565235


----------



## touchdowntodd

MTX 75x old school black thunder series amp...

$55 shipped?

i NEED cash


----------



## sureñosbluez

> i have one like these with three punch p1 subs and still kicks some asses :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Need suggestions audio heads, got my system has not been right since i changed out and pioneer head unit to a newer one that plays flash drive's and everything else..
Its a 90 fleetwood with jl audio 500 mono for 2 jl w 6's..but my amp that I have for the cars mid's and highs finally burnt to no return..an old fosgate 4.4....? what can I get that will hit with that sharp crisp power... I dont have an eq or a crossover..but i am really thinking it will help bring out the sound.. I have a serwin vega 4oo watt 4 channal amp as a replacment. but i never took it out of the box because i am affraid it wont do the trick..and it looks big...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 18 2010, 02:43 AM~18839374
> *Need suggestions audio heads, got my system has not been right since i changed out and pioneer head unit to a newer one that plays flash drive's and everything else..
> Its a 90 fleetwood with jl audio 500 mono for 2 jl w 6's..but my amp that I have for the  cars mid's and highs finally burnt to no return..an old fosgate 4.4....? what can I get that will hit with that sharp crisp power... I dont have an eq or a crossover..but i am really thinking it will help bring out the sound.. I have a serwin vega 4oo watt 4 channal amp as a replacment. but i never took it out of the box because i am affraid it wont do the trick..and it looks big...
> *



Just throw it in see what it does.If you dont fell like it's powering your mids like you need get a different amp.

Being you posted up in this specific thread i take it you wanna stick to old school.I'd look thru local craigslist or ebay if you liked that old RF find one that was that model or closer.

Or if you want new theres a few great companies out there these day.I'm not gonna get into naming products.We've been down this road before an i dont wanna fuck up this thread w/ electronic beef talk


----------



## foey

old skool punch amps


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 16 2009, 12:40 AM~15995120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bout to start up on a homboys old build,I posted a pic awhile back but cant find it.

-2 old RF amps 2 an 4 channel BRAND NEW IN BOX
-2 CAps...I know but what the hell there NOS also
-Think he still has DEI's for the doors 
-Picked up 17' of 1/0 KnuKoncepts off cragslist for $20 
-2 JL 10w3 old schools NOS

Vent thru rear deck in a town car.Everthing hidden in false panels


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18846374
> *old skool punch amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PUNCH'S WAS NICE BECAUSE YOU COULD RUN THEN IN PARALLEL WITH A SUB WOOFER. THEY HAD WHAT WAS CALLED PHANTOM POWER. YOU COULD RUN A SET OF SPEAKERS, AND BRANCH OFF THE NEGATIVE AND POSITIVE. SO BASICALLY YOU WOULD BE DOING A SERIES/PARALLEL SET UP.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 18 2010, 07:57 PM~18846374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have personally always been an RF fan, and always used their equipment, but I always wanted to give those Zapco beasts a whirl! :biggrin:


----------



## bolas42

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 3 2010, 03:31 AM~18973606
> *THE PUNCH'S WAS NICE BECAUSE YOU COULD RUN THEN IN PARALLEL WITH A SUB WOOFER.  THEY HAD WHAT WAS CALLED PHANTOM POWER.  YOU COULD RUN A SET OF SPEAKERS, AND BRANCH OFF THE NEGATIVE AND POSITIVE.  SO BASICALLY YOU WOULD BE DOING A SERIES/PARALLEL SET UP.
> *


Wasup Dirty, are you talking about running the amp bridged with a sub and stereo at the same time. i used to run my 75 stereo to my pyle woofers and infiniti tweets with 2 way xovers and bridged to a 12 inch with a choke coil.there still all in the car but configured differently.


----------



## scrape'n-by

still got some old fultrons before memphis bought them..and got the trusty ole vlx400 us amp and a vl100hc u.s. couple of art series ppi's also


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by bolas42_@Nov 3 2010, 02:30 PM~18976338
> *Wasup Dirty, are you talking about running the amp bridged with a sub and stereo at the same time. i used to run my 75 stereo to my pyle woofers and infiniti tweets with 2 way xovers and bridged to a 12 inch with a choke coil.there still all in the car but configured differently.
> *


YEP. IT WAS PRETTY COOL, CAUSE YOU GOT 2 X 75 WATTS STEREO, AND THEN 150 WATTS TO YOUR SUB CHANNELS


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS

i have a black a1200 for sale if anyone wants it, DOES NOT WERK theres a few burnt chips inside.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 3 2010, 07:45 AM~18974004
> *I have personally always been an RF fan, and always used their equipment, but I always wanted to give those Zapco beasts a whirl!  :biggrin:
> *


been wanting to see about some Rubicons, but not until I start my import build.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

:biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

anyone got an ol school punch dsm amp i need another one just about anysize will do there are the ones that have the endcaps u screw on or you can run a link and connect em...


----------



## schwinn26

how much for the "burnt" black A1200? trade for??? :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn26

Hey guys here is my Precision Power Art Series A600.2 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath

:0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 79 cutty

How about this one, crappy cell phone pic I know, but I was going through some boxes last night and stumbled across this:

Old school alpine pull out tape deck! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 24 2010, 03:33 PM~19154152
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know that damn thing bangs!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 06:09 AM~19270716
> *How about this one, crappy cell phone pic I know, but I was going through some boxes last night and stumbled across this:
> 
> Old school alpine pull out tape deck!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, I remember carrying one of those around. :biggrin: Did it one time in the mall, and told my self never again :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 8 2010, 08:19 AM~19271198
> *lol, I remember carrying one of those around. :biggrin: Did it one time in the mall, and told my self never again :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Classic! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 8 2010, 09:19 AM~19271198
> *lol, I remember carrying one of those around. :biggrin: Did it one time in the mall, and told my self never again :biggrin:
> *


Nothin says baller status like caring around a stack of bricks


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 14 2010, 03:41 PM~18567709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thinkin about selling it if anyone intrested  

pm decent offer


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 8 2010, 08:21 AM~19270749
> *i know that damn thing bangs!!
> *


yes sir, they dont build em like these anymore. Now amps are over rated and built in china.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 AM~19282857
> *yes sir, they dont build em like these anymore.  Now amps are over rated and built in china.
> *


Theres a few companies out there that actually take pride in there equipment.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2010, 02:01 PM~19273884
> *Nothin says baller status like caring around a stack of bricks
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

:biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette

jbl gt x 8" single 4 ohm - specs say they play up in the mid terratory down to the mid 30s but dont realley do so well on the crazy low stuff. theyr 8's tho so .....

my punch 200a1

















rf 2600x baby 2 ch



























another baby amp I picked up from the flea - 4ch with 30a fuze. size is so small its stilly. amp would fit in a box 6.5" w by 7" long by 2.5" tall.

















and this aint ol school - but this is my pap. cf cone with tall multi layer foam surround I picked up to rebuild my re sx 18" with to take my saz1500d @.5 ohm - the cone is crazy light weight with still being strong enough to take a beating.
















love love love the tall surround looks. love it.
cant wait to get it built up


----------



## brian84corvette

o yeah - I got a pair of jbl gto or gtq not shure now. 10"
also single 4 coils - currently in my truck in custom ported box.

























for their time they were out - theese were pretty bad ass.


----------



## brian84corvette




----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 9 2010, 10:49 PM~19287604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i wish my work truck had tunes like that :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Got a fosgate punch 4080 for sale $200plus ship. Has end caps looks good


----------



## topd0gg

ttt


----------



## yukon1000

just got my hands on a hifonics colossus xi


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 06:09 AM~19270716
> *How about this one, crappy cell phone pic I know, but I was going through some boxes last night and stumbled across this:
> 
> Old school alpine pull out tape deck!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats old school :biggrin:


----------



## fons

i got a collection of old amps that i want 2 sale. a sony (xplod mobiel es.) punch 40. a power punch 1000 the chrome one. a big Mcintosh amp. a soundstream (ref.class a5.0). a alphasonik(hcx-4040). a amp call the hott set up(t200strd)made by JBL. a sherwood(sca-2100 70+70. and 3 W6 JLaudio in the box.+2 of the cervinvega strockers.in the correct box. i also have a clarion sterio (9375series)i think thats the part # for it.with the cd changer and eq.lots of more old shit that i need to get out of the garage. pm me if some one ins. serius buyer's only.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

does anybody know where I can get my punch 800 repaired? thanks


----------



## wolfy-2503

maybe little to old, lol


----------



## gizmoscustoms

Merry Christmas


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 07:24 PM~19414998
> *does anybody know where I can get my punch 800 repaired?  thanks
> *


found this guy on another forum if anybody needs there amps repaired 

Jason (704) 398 2206 reasonable prices.

uffin:


----------



## WESTSIDE~18~RIDER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 8 2010, 08:19 AM~19271198
> *lol, I remember carrying one of those around. :biggrin: Did it one time in the mall, and told my self never again :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## MORALESPITS

I HAVE 4 05' RE AUDIO XXX , DUAL 2 OHMS 15'S . A PAIR OF OLDSCHOOL CERWIN VEGA STROKER 12"S, DUAL 2 OHMS THAT HAVE BEEN SITTING IN THE CLOSET FOR A WHILE.


----------



## yukon1000

cant go wrong with strokers!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

While cleaning out my garage, I stumbled upon 2 12w6 a W3 and an old Majestic amp. Not sure what happened to the missing 3rd W6 Everything still works with the exception of the W3. It plays but only through one voice coil.

Surprisingly, shit still hits hard. (Single W6 + Majestic amp) I'll probably end up selling everything off and getting a newer sub and HC amp.


----------



## schwinn26

I remember a local "big box" store had the stroker 15's on display, but not a amp in the damn store powerful enough to play them! :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY

Gotta old cerwin vega vega


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by MORALESPITS_@Jan 5 2011, 11:28 PM~19516467
> *I HAVE 4 05' RE AUDIO XXX , DUAL 2 OHMS 15'S . A PAIR OF OLDSCHOOL CERWIN VEGA STROKER 12"S, DUAL 2 OHMS THAT HAVE BEEN SITTING IN THE CLOSET FOR A WHILE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have some of those still :biggrin:


----------



## LoElco83SS

i have a hi fonics zeus mark 8. i had sold it in 94 but recently rebuilt it so if any one interested PM me


----------



## Brutixx

I'm putting my orion 2250 sx into my lincoln build


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by MORALESPITS_@Jan 5 2011, 11:28 PM~19516467
> *I HAVE 4 05' RE AUDIO XXX , DUAL 2 OHMS 15'S . A PAIR OF OLDSCHOOL CERWIN VEGA STROKER 12"S, DUAL 2 OHMS THAT HAVE BEEN SITTING IN THE CLOSET FOR A WHILE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the strokers???


----------



## Brutixx

if you want real old school my lincoln came with and 8 track player mounted complete with a greatful dead 8 track in it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 19 2011, 06:32 PM~19911931
> *if you want real old school my lincoln came with and 8 track player mounted complete with a greatful dead 8 track in it
> *


Pic of 8 track.for the noobs :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais

man ive given my lil bro in law some good shit (old school pioneer premier 12s, orion amp but not hcca, and a 1000.2 rf amp) but he sold em all on ebay to get newer shit :buttkick: and i had one of those alpine v12 amps and sold it with my car a few years ago. i got rid of it cuz i couldnt get it to stay on. found out that i had a bad ground wire :tears: but ive never been one for a bumpin sound system in my car.


----------



## vengence

damn i wish i had a pic of my old clarion pullout cassette deck,it was my first deck before i went to a cd player and damn that thing got looks when i pulled it out,people were like wtf did you just steal that stereo cause nobody here had ever seen one before apparently


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Feb 21 2011, 01:08 PM~19924388
> *man ive given my lil bro in law some good shit (old school pioneer premier 12s, orion amp but not hcca, and a 1000.2 rf amp) but he sold em all on ebay to get newer shit  :buttkick: and i had one of those alpine v12 amps and sold it with my car a few years ago. i got rid of it cuz i couldnt get it to stay on. found out that i had a bad ground wire  :tears:  but ive never been one for a bumpin sound system in my car.
> *


o and i had matching majestic amps also.


----------



## Organized Crime

Recently picked up a 15 inch kicker solo baric the throwback round ones and wanted to go with a old school amp to complement the sub I've been searching on craiglist and found 2 Phoenix gold amps one being the tantrum 600.4 For $180 brand new with birth sheet and the other is a xenom 600.1 used for $150 this will be my first system so want to put it together well it will be going in a 87 Buick regal.

To The Top!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## toxxin99




----------



## Ant63ss

Helped my mom clean out the garage and found this...forgot I even had it. Threw away 2 old sony decks and a kenwood pullout.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Mar 7 2011, 07:27 PM~20038492
> *Helped my mom clean out the garage and found this...forgot I even had it. Threw away 2 old sony decks and a kenwood pullout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: old school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Mar 7 2011, 09:27 PM~20038492
> *Helped my mom clean out the garage and found this...forgot I even had it. Threw away 2 old sony decks and a kenwood pullout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH DAMN...I had one of those. Ran 10 speakers off of it


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 8 2011, 08:28 AM~20041729
> *OH DAMN...I had one of those.  Ran 10 speakers off of it
> *


Fucker was a beast. I still have the 2050 running my mids in my car. I blew this one the week before a show and in a pinch put a hifonics brutus from the same era to run my bass. That was back in '99 and I was too lazy to have it repaired and put it back in. I think I might go ahead and finally fix it and put it back in there since I have my car apart now. Fucker used to POUND. Any recommendation where to get it fixed?


----------



## 209impala

Not mine but get to buying  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JBL-T595-6X...=item2a0e15aa2f


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 10 2011, 09:02 PM~20063656
> *Not mine but get to buying
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JBL-T595-6X...=item2a0e15aa2f
> *


Some great speakers.....but definitely not worth $500.....especially not for a 6 x 9


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2011, 12:51 PM~20068538
> *Some great speakers.....but definitely not worth $500.....especially not for a 6 x 9
> *


x2


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Cassette decks FTW, old old old wayne harris vid:









You may have already seen these. Some folks have not


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

and the revised version:


----------



## Brahma Brian

Great vids Jeff, they really "take me back" to how it all started!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Yea me to. I remember the first time I ever seen the power 1000. I lived in Apopka, FL and I went to a car audio store with some chick I was dating and when I seen the amp I knew from that moment on that I was going to be learning car audio. Such a different time.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Sorry I have to post this, when the auction ends I'll edit but:

http://cgi.ebay.com/rockford-fosgat...Amplifiers&hash=item256477d060#ht_1196wt_1139


----------



## Brahma Brian

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Sorry I have to post this, when the auction ends I'll edit but:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/rockford-fosgat...Amplifiers&hash=item256477d060#ht_1196wt_1139


----------



## 79 cutty

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Sorry I have to post this, when the auction ends I'll edit but:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/rockford-fosgat...Amplifiers&hash=item256477d060#ht_1196wt_1139


Old school RF FTW!!!


----------



## matttatts

i remeber back in the day ppls used to call em boom cars lol :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

Check out the dude in the SYMMETRY shirt.For that matter all the other apparel that everyone is wearing.Think i seen a old JL jacket on a guy to


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Love these vids bagged, It's funny to see how culture changes every ten years are so. Clothing, hair, trends in automotive styling and performance.


----------



## exotic rider

THESE WERE MINE. BUT I ROLL WITH ZAPCO!
JUST IN THE CLOSET SITTING WITH A HIPHONICS ZUES THE OLD SCHOOL BLACK ONES THE O.G. ONES!


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## exotic rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## gervais_85

A friend was cleanin out his garage and hooked me up with a nice older kenwood tape deck. Its a krc-605 with a matching kenwood 10 disc changer


----------



## exotic rider

exotic rider said:


> THESE WERE MINE. BUT I ROLL WITH ZAPCO!
> JUST IN THE CLOSET SITTING WITH A HIPHONICS ZUES THE OLD SCHOOL BLACK ONES THE O.G. ONES!


*FOR SALE
$500 Shipped
*


----------



## 925rider

i have a chrome zapco board in the for sale section if anyone is intrested in it


----------



## 925rider




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Anybody got any zapco amps an zapco board eqs for sale?


----------



## lone star

if anyone has a woodgrain pioneer cd player i think its deh 505 is part number. let me know via pm


----------



## 65ss

OUTHOPU said:


> This may predate the "older audio" catagory. :biggrin:


top of the line in about 1979.i still remember when my brother bought his in 1979 for his brand new 1979 f100 4x4.
and i just recently bought the same unit but a cassette deck version.


----------



## 65ss

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

65ss said:


> top of the line in about 1979.i still remember when my brother bought his in 1979 for his brand new 1979 f100 4x4.
> and i just recently bought the same unit but a cassette deck version.





implala66 said:


> On the same page, will be using it on My 66...................


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss




----------



## CHOPPER 76

for sale 1959 1960 impala push button radio $100 (562)556-0461 CHOPPER


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## incman78

2 st-1000d's and matching 200.4

Oh and NOT for sale..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## just_a-doodz

incman78 said:


> 2 st-1000d's and matching 200.4
> 
> Oh and NOT for sale..


Fucking niiiice.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Juiced only

any one got a old MA Audio amp??


----------



## Brutixx

I got a ton of old car audio including an orion 2250Sx


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Brutixx said:


> I got a ton of old car audio including an orion 2250Sx


Loved all of the old Orion amps, military specs, precision built!


----------



## KDUB11

LAST OF THE OLD SCHOOL ZED AUDIO GENERATION X SON OF COLOSSUS & GOLIATH AMPS


----------



## L.Daco1

KDUB11 said:


> View attachment 552032
> View attachment 552034
> View attachment 552035
> View attachment 552038
> 
> 
> LAST OF THE OLD SCHOOL ZED AUDIO GENERATION X SON OF COLOSSUS & GOLIATH AMPS


It's been a while since I've seen some of these. Really nice high quality amps right there. Most people just don't know about ZED.


----------



## REYXTC

Anyone have a Phoenix Gold bass knob LPL44?


----------



## CHOPPER 76

CHOPPER 76 said:


> for sale 1959 1960 impala push button radio $100 (562)556-0461 CHOPPER


ttt


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

*bay*

zapco board in my 65 impala back in the days


----------



## baggedout81

Gonna be forsale once i confirm the audio works


----------



## Peezy_420

atomics, still beatin good too


----------



## incman78




----------



## stympy

anybody who got Linear Power amps for sale let me know..


----------



## 79 cutty

Ebay is most likely your best bet for those unless you want new.


----------



## stympy

79 cutty said:


> Ebay is most likely your best bet for those unless you want new.


yeah i know i check Ebay almost every day there is a few at the moment but they got crazy prices...


----------



## stympy

here is a pic of my little collection


----------



## baggedout81

nice!!


----------



## SWIPH

I'm lookin for some OL SKOOL CRUNCH stuff. The OG Crunch stuff with the pink heartbeat. Hit me up if you have or know of anything please.. Thanks


----------

